# Red Bull Helmet



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

So I did it, I went balls deep, painted my older pro-tec helmet the red bull colors and ordered my vinyls off ebay, I'll post some pictures when I get home if you guys wanna see how the paint job came out... I'm so-so feeling about it so far, some of the lines are a little smudged but I plan on using the vinyls to cover that up, and then clear coat the shit out of it. 

Don't know why I'm making a topic about this, just wanted to share! :cheeky4:


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Sounds wicked! 
Regarding the smudged lines, maybe you could apply masking tape before painting to keep the lines straight?
Not sure if it's too late to do that now, but that's how it should've been done. Might be worth a shot now.
And with regards to the painting bit, if you could land yourself a spray gun, even better.
Cheers!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I did mask it off... the first time I did it, the tape was too strong and it left marks on the silver undercoat. so I scrubbed it all off and used a bit of a weaker adhesive tape. I was going to get a spray gun actually but opted out after I wasn't sure of the turn out. So if it looks cool I might buy one. I'll get some pictures up when I'm done class today.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats what it looks like so far, I know I got some bleed marks but I plan on having the vinyls cover some of those up... I know it's prolly going to look at bit botchy but we'll see I suppose.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me.
Though I was expecting racing stripes for some reason. :laugh:
And when u said Red Bull, I was envisioning the colours of Red Bull Racing - dark yellow and navy.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha- naw man I'm attempting the skate helmet... sadly my vinyls won't probably be in for another week or 2...


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

*So What Do You Guys Think?*

Wearable... or buddy you better buy yourself a new bucket...





















Need some input asap cause I'll buy a new BERN on sale before the 4th if you guys think it ain't cuttin it.








Was going for it to look like this^^^


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Post a pic of what the helmet you're mimicking looks like!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

fixxed ittttt


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

bump for some insight?


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm a stickler for detail, so the pinching of the decals where they wrap around the curvature of the helmet bugs me a little.
But putting that aside for abit, I reckon it's a pretty neat job.
Dig the anodized look (paint job).
One suggestion, if you have any more Red Bull stickers to spare, plonk 1 above the "Red Bull" label on the forehead region.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I actually do have another set
Just wasn't sure how that'd look


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it looks sick, but hopefully you're really good. You can pull it off if you're killin it. Probably lookin gay on somebody who's doin a fallin leaf everywhere.


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

frostypants said:


> I think it looks sick, but hopefully you're really good. You can pull it off if you're killin it. Probably lookin gay on somebody who's doin a fallin leaf everywhere.


+1. I hope your riding does most of the talking.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Haven't been out in a two years but I am completely confident in carving, able to pull solid 3's I'm not amazing but I'm not falling leaf haha... so keep er? or splurge the 45$ haha


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Cool paint job, the main benefit I would see with getting a Bern is the earflaps on the side make riding much more comfortable because they keep your ears warm. I think the Bern will be more functional, that thing will be more bling.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Well that last picture isn't actually my helmet it's a picture of one I was using to kinda mimic... my helmet actually has clip in ear flaps. I was thinking since I have extra stickers i could always get my white bern one and put a redbull vinyl on there...:dunno:


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

IMO buy the bern helmet, I voted for the redbull helmet don't get me wrong cuz that paint job is gnar
but its always good to have doubles of anything! haha

I'm actually pretty jealous, wish i had of thought of this before I covered my helmet with vinyls!


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

i dont wear a helmet haha so id say whatever looks best with ur goggs


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

If you can throw 3s, go for it. Oh, and just fyi, you can pop any air bubbles in the decals with a needle and slit any lifts with a razor. (i noticed you had a lift on one of the side bulls--this just happens with a flat sticker and a curved surface, it's inevitable.)


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

looks good man. I say go for it!


----------

